# Narrower Theater seats like commercial Theaters?



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Shacksters,
I'm looking for banks of seating that are narrower and have seats that fold up and backs that slightly tip back. I have about 15' across and would like to seat a lot more people than the big padded leather seats. 
Any help with where to acquire that kind of seating would be much appreciated!
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.seatsandchairs.com/
http://www.theaterseatstore.com/1/1/default.asp


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Check the www.bassind.com for rockers.

Also some of the Berkline recliners are quite narrow, and you may be able to fit more chairs than you think.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks much Roman and Capt. Crunch! I've gone to those sites and have sent my requests for information to them.
I'm hoping to deck out my 16w x 20d room with as many theater rocker chairs as possible on floor and two risers!
Thanks much,
Phil


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

You can sometimes find people liquidating seats from theaters. I think eBay is one place to look.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Make sure you let us know what you get........and if you find a really good deal let us know too.


----------

